# Looking to adopt female dumbo rats! (Evansville, IN)



## Rarity (Jun 8, 2015)

I am looking to adopt 2 young female dumbo rats (possibly 3, if there is a group that you don't want split up). I'm not too terribly picky about colors or patterns, but I do have a few preferences. My favorite colors are any variations of blue and fawn (just a preference, not a dealbreaker). Strongly prefer black eyes, but ruby is alright too, and possibly pink (no red though). I would like straight/standard coat, not rex.

I am located in Evansville, IN (southern Indiana area) and would prefer someone within a few hours driving distance of me; if you are willing to deliver or meet halfway that is always helpful as well (I'm willing to pay extra for this). I've been in contact with EARPS as well as a local breeder, but still searching for breeders and other rescues who might have what I'm looking for.

My boyfriend and I will be first time rat owners, but we've been prepping accordingly! I've purchased and painted a DCN for them, as well as lots of toys and other supplies. I've also researched to make sure that they would be a good fit for our lifestyle, as well as their potential health issues, diet, temperament, etc. I'm always happy to fill out an application or answer questions for breeders who require that (and I love sending updates and photos as well).

I'm new to rat ownership, but have owned and do own other exotic pets! I currently have a netherland dwarf rabbit (Lilo), a short-haired syrian hamster (Mango), a roborovski hamster (Lychee), and a winter white/campbell's russian hybrid hamster (Puddi). I have also owned sugar gliders in the past. After owning exotics, I learned the importance of finding a knowledgeable vet who is able to care for these small animals; mine lives nearby and is very experienced with exotics. We had Lilo spayed by him (she's our only bun, but we wanted to spay her so she'd live a longer, happier, healthier life).

Even if you don't have any available right this moment, if you are located near me please let me know! I can wait a few months if need be.


----------



## Marie15 (Mar 14, 2014)

I so wish we lived closer so that you could meet Saber - she would absolutely steal your heart! Litter trained and comes to her name, and I really want her to go to a home with rattie companions. If you hear of a rattie train starting in Florida and headed your way, please let her join your family lol!


----------



## Coconutlepers (Oct 26, 2014)

earps.org has a TON of rats for adoption! It's in Brownsburg, IN (but I think most of the rats are in Indianapolis right now, at a pet salon) and they're great people.


----------

